# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Linux > English Room >  Bé còi hay ốm, mẹ cứ dùng cách này là khoẻ mạnh, tăng cân ầm ầm!

## diem05059301

Viêm phế quản, viêm phổi, suy dinh dưỡng…đủ chứng bệnh đeo đẳng cô con gái nhỏ của chị Nguyễn Thị Tho (Hải Dương) suốt gần 2 năm đầu đời. Tuy nhiên, đó chỉ là việc của dĩ vãng khi giờ đây, chị đã tìm ra bí quyết giúp con ăn ngon, tăng cân, dứt ốm, khoẻ mạnh.
Chặng đường gian truân của mẹ khi con ốm suốt 2 năm đầu đời

Bé Thảo là cô công chúa út của vợ chồng chị Tho. Vốn có kinh nghiệm chăm con gái đầu lòng, lại nghe mọi người nói đứa em bao giờ cũng dễ nuôi hơn đứa cả, chị Tho mừng húm. Thế nhưng, vừa mới sinh ra, bé Thảo đã liên tiếp ốm bệnh.

20 ngày tuổi bé đã mắc viêm phế quản, 10 ngày sau mắc viêm phổi. Nằm viện ròng tới 21 ngày mới khỏi, ấy vậy mà khi xuất viện chưa đầy tuần, bé lại bị viêm tiểu phế quản. Thế là trong chưa đầy 2 tháng, chị Tho phải bồng bế con đi khắp các bệnh viện lớn nhỏ từ Hải Dương cho tới ra Hà Nội.
Nhà vốn ít người, ông bà nội, ngoại đều ở tỉnh xa. Chồng lại phải đi làm và ở nhà cơm cháo cho bé lớn nên gần như trong suốt thời gian nằm viện, hầu hết chỉ có mình chị Tho chăm chút con.

“Con mình ho với sốt, khóc tới khản đặc cả tiếng. mặt mày đỏ ửng, nóng bừng, nước mắt, nước mũi chảy tùm lum. Ngày nào cũng 1 lần truyền máy tới 30 phút, lại 3 bận uống thuốc. Kim cứ chọc vào tay là con co rúm, khóc thét, bấu chặt lấy mẹ. Ven tay “vỡ” hết cả vì tiêm nhiều quá. Miệng phải đeo ống thở khí dung. Nhìn con mà xót rứt ruột.

Có lần, các bé khác đều khỏi bệnh được ra viện hết. Chỉ có 2 mẹ con trong viện vừa sợ, vừa tủi thân. Nhiều đêm, con ốm, con khóc, mẹ cũng khóc theo”, chị Tho trải lòng.

Về nhà, bé Thảo vẫn liên tiếp ho, khò khè, sổ mũi. Cứ 3 ngày 1 trận nhẹ, 10 ngày 1 trận nặng phải đi viện. Lắm khi đang đi làm, thấy bác giúp việc gọi điện báo về gấp là chị lại lo lắng, bủn nhủn cả người.

----------

